# Lang Lang Fanclub



## annaM (Mar 27, 2006)

*Hey , I have just discovered the fan club of the Chinese pianist Lang Lang in the Web. It was launched just a coupel of days ago and it is really a visit:

www.langlang-fanclub.de

Cheers and have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1[/COLOR*​]


----------



## MilanStevanovich (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh god no.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I hate spam. I hate Lang Lang spam even more.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

fan club for *Bang Bang*


----------

